# Spice jars that DON"T leak - HR containers



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Much of my stuff is in the standard glass mason jars and I swap out lids but the small stuff in spice jars - it seems those jars ALWAYS leak in my box and make a big mess. 

Also have tried the little juice boxes with the flip up lids. They do better at holding ooky contents but are really poor at air exchange.......It seems fatty tissue is the WORST at leaking, that liquified fat can get past anything and is a real pain to clean up.

Any suggestions?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> It seems fatty tissue is the WORST at leaking, that liquified fat can get past anything and is a real pain to clean up.


wow that's really gross.

have you tried any laboratory chemical storage conatiners?

 http://www.carolina.com/product/equipment+and+supplies/glass+and+plasticware/bottles/bottle%2C+polyethylene%2C+widemouthed%2C+125+ml.do?sortby=ourPicks


we use these at work to transport pureed organ meats when we do baking demos.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I may have to do something like that, I was just wanting to avoid having to make a bunch of ventilated lids......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For all the "stuff" I had it was kept in military ammo boxes. The liquids were kept inside those boxes in taped shut tupperware type containers. 
One guy used threaded containers and used tefflon (plumbing) tape on the threads.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I like the idea of the teflon tape - that might just do it.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

YUCK!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> YUCK!!!



LOL....

I use the tape as well and it seems to work well. Nothing worse than opening the box and finding a sticky, stinky mess. 

The other thing that I have done is use tennis ball containers if I have a jar that is questionable as far as leaking (they fit in those nicely). Keeps the mess inside the container so my box does not get nasty. 

I know the point is to keep it from leaking, but sometimes "sh*t happens". :mrgreen:


----------

